# My Bologna Has A First Name...



## Bob In Fla. (May 8, 2012)

...And it is GREAT!




































I TRIED to stand up the chub, but it shut off the air  




























































OOPS!  I must have forgtten to take pictures of the sandwiches.     

It was GREAT and I'll be sure to do it again.

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (May 8, 2012)

In my years here Bob this is a first for me .... Bologna! That looks *GREAT*! A picture is worth 1,00 words, but can you give me a little more info so I might try this?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 8, 2012)

Basically, I scored it with the diagonal slices you see after it's cooked.  Apparantly, the deli made that scoring around the circumference, and I never noticed it.  

I rubbed it with those 2 rubs you see, but any rubs would work.  

It was grilled @ about 225ish until it needed turning over, maybe about an hour on each side?  It's cooked and only needs to be warmed and a little char for flavor.

Just remember though, bologna costs about the same as a steak, but it makes great sandwiches.

BOB
the people over on the biggreenegg frum go crazy over grilled or smoked "_Loney_".  They either love it, or they hate the thought.


----------



## bbquzz (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Bob, does that Thermapen read 403°?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 8, 2012)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Thanks Bob, does that Thermapen read 403°?


I don't think so.  I just noticed that it's the same picture for the Thermapen, both times.  

I can't get photobucket to open right now, to check, but I remember once it was the grill temp and I didn't go over about 350, and the other time it was stuck in the bologna, through the dome.  The sun did make it hard to read, even without the camera.

OK, that picture was stuck in the bologna, and actually reads 73.2 without the glare.  It's sticking in the chub aoon after I started.

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (May 8, 2012)

Looks mighty good. Now I like mine on a bun with cheddar cheese..raw onyawns..slice pickled japs and bbq sauce. If you dont need a bath after eating somethng went wrong..lol.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 9, 2012)

Heard of but never seen, awsome job it looks great. I hate Bologna but that might change my mind


----------



## bigwheel (May 10, 2012)

Good Lawdie Miz Claudie...you should try it fried up in the skillet with eggs in the AM. Aint nothing quite as good as hot baloney eggs and gravy. Dont anybody listen to Tom T. Hall any more? Plug hpr 1 into your browser. Listening to Johnny Cash as we speak. Only wise expenditure of our tax money that I ever seen. Even though its part of Public Radio they do not seem to run any liberal proganda on that deal.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 10, 2012)

I'll bet those sammys were great!!!


----------



## bknox (May 10, 2012)

I do not think I have eaten bologna in years but think smoking it looks great.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2012)

I've gotten to where I slice the chub before I smoke it, and get more
rub and smoke on more meat.  Surprisingly, they vac pack and freeze well.

Nice to be able to reach in the freezer, pull out a pack, throw it in the
microwave and be eating a smoked baloney sandwich with mayo, mustard,
onions and pickles.  Dang good eatin'.


----------



## bbquzz (May 11, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've gotten to where I slice the chub before I smoke it, and get more
> rub and smoke on more meat.  Surprisingly, they vac pack and freeze well.
> 
> Nice to be able to reach in the freezer, pull out a pack, throw it in the
> ...


Stop that Cappy, you are makin' me hungry


----------



## Tri Tip (May 13, 2012)

#1 Post of the Month! Outstanding. I love that stuff and that one tops any I have ever done. That is GC bologna. Apeaance 9. Texture 9. Taste 9.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 14, 2012)

Yeah it actually can cost more then steak around here!


----------



## bigwheel (May 14, 2012)

Highly true statement on the price comparison. Not sure who started this rumor that po folks ate a lot of baloney. Actually we did but it bound to have been cheaper back in them days. Prob had chicken lips and hawg ovaries in it. My pal who runs the deli likker store combo wont use anything but Eckrich All Beef for his smoked baloney. That company makes all kinds of good stuff. Real good breakfast sausage.


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2012)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Highly true statement on the price comparison. Not sure who started this rumor that po folks ate a lot of baloney. Actually we did but it bound to have been cheaper back in them days.



I was thinking the same thing.  It was the cheap stuff when I was a kid.  

That sure looks good.


----------

